# Help me identify this Plant



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

Friends,

Once I went to Bluffs and found a sea weed floating on the water. After researching the appearance on google I found out its name was "Myriophyllum Aquaticum". I want to know the plant in the background is the same or what?

Please also tell me the common name of the plant is foreground is it water sprite.

Please help me.










Thanks for reading,


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The plant in the forground is watersprite. It's leaves vary greatly in appearance influenced by age, lighting, emersed/imersed, etc etc.

Would need a better photo to comment on the one in the background.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the one in foreground is water wisteria......


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Omgosh. I was typing watersprite but totally thinking water wisteria (Hygrophila difformis). My mestake. Poor communication between my brain and fingers.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's right.
It's _Hygrophila difformis_ (water wisteria) for sure.


----------

